# PORTMEIRION Italianate resort village in Wales!?



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Crazy British Italianate resort village!

The British mixing up Architecture in an eccentric manner to make Portmeirion.

Portmeirion is an Italianate resort village in Gwynedd, on the coast of Snowdonia in Wales. The village is located near Penrhyndeudraeth, on the estuary of the River Dwyryd, two miles southeast of Porthmadog, and one mile from the railway station at Minffordd, which serves both the narrow gauge Ffestiniog Railway in Wales (UK) 

Another Hidden Gem.



















website>

http://www.portmeirion-village.com/










Good website>>

http://www.virtualportmeirion.com/


----------



## FiL (Oct 8, 2005)

It was also the setting for a pretty cool 1960s cult TV show 'The Prisoner'.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------

